# Barometric meter may help to catch more fish?



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

From what I understand that it better to fish when there is a cold/low pressure front coming in, and the easiest way to find out if it low is by the barometric meter. Now what is normal on the barometric meter is a range of 29.00 to 31.00. I have never looked at this to see if it works or not, because I just learnt about this. But also I read that if the sky is blue with no clouds that the pressure is more likely high, and if its cloudy it will be on the low side. Now during a low pressure that means theres less pressure on the water and it will make it easier for the fish to move around to look for something to eat. Now the opposite if theres a high pressure it makes it hard for them to move around. 

Here today where I live the Barometric Meter was 30.06 in. and if we put that in Pounds per Inches square it would 14.7294 lb. /in2 that is just about normal, but if it was deep low-pressure system come through around 29.00 in. there would be 14.21 lb. /in2, and if it was on the high side of this around 31.00 in. would be 15.19 lb. /in2. I have never look at the barometric meter before to know how it moves up and down but say it drop to 27.50 in. that would be 13.475 lb. /in2. So the number is not far apart but it could be a big difference to the fish. 

Convenient Conversions: 
1.0in. (Hg) = 33.87 mb = 25.40 mm (Hg) = 0.49 lb/in2


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Lots of theories out there. None proven. I kept a log for years tracking all sorts of variables every time I went flathead fishing. I kept it in Excel and linked it to Access, so I could sort it any way I could imagine. I never found anything that even hinted as a pattern, including barometric pressure.
I quit keeping a log after I realized that A: It wasn't showing me anything and B: I wasn't going to base when I fish on any chart. I just go when I can.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

James

To relay barometric pressure in simple terms, I will try and explain.

Big changes in barometric pressure affect the air bladders in fish.
The air bladders are how fish maintain specific gravity in water.
When their bladders are out of balance it is like people being dizzy
or hung over.
When pressure changes more quickly than their bladders can 
adapt they become less active. The greater the change, the more
the fish react to become innactive. The larger the fish the longer 
it takes to equalize the bladder.

Fish in deep water can go up and down in the water column to
easily equalize the pressure in their bladders by using water 
pressure to counteract atmospheric pressure.

Ohio has few spots with water deep enough for fish to do this
and catfish are commonly caught in shallower water.

Like Mike suggested, if you look hard enough you will find plenty
of signs suggesting poor fishing conditions. But you will not have 
any possibility of catching a fish without a bait in the water.


----------



## Desode (Apr 3, 2009)

What I want to know is how to set my Fishing barometer to each area I fish. 
I assume I need the sea level for each body of water I fish and then I some how convert that with some math ? Any ideas on that ?


----------

